# Hello



## anjelrae (Dec 23, 2019)

New here and hoping to get some advice about my marital issues. Seriously concerned about where things are headed in my marriage (2nd marriage). But for now, HELLO from Canada! 🇨🇦


----------



## aquarius1 (May 10, 2019)

Hello fellow Canuck and welcome to TAM!
Please let us know what your concerns are. There are many good people here with lots of advice.
Some can be very HONEST, be prepared.
You will always get the truth here. Take what you find helpful and forget the rest.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Welcome to TAM. 

What are your concerns about your marriage?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hello and welcome aboard.


----------



## anjelrae (Dec 23, 2019)

aquarius1 said:


> Hello fellow Canuck and welcome to TAM!
> Please let us know what your concerns are. There are many good people here with lots of advice.
> Some can be very HONEST, be prepared.
> You will always get the truth here. Take what you find helpful and forget the rest.


Thanks for the welcome. Have a lot of concerns. I am pretty sure I am heading to separation as I am doubtful that my concerns about my marriage can be fixed. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## anjelrae (Dec 23, 2019)

The Outlaw said:


> Hello and welcome aboard.


Thank you


----------



## anjelrae (Dec 23, 2019)

MattMatt said:


> Welcome to TAM.


Thank you


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

anjelrae said:


> New here and hoping to get some advice about my marital issues. Seriously concerned about where things are headed in my marriage (2nd marriage). But for now, HELLO from Canada! 🇨🇦


*Welcome to the TAM Family!

Looking forward to hearing about your problem and trying to offer them viable solutions!

Do remember that you are now amongst friends, most of them being brutally honest, but all too caring!

Please post only when you are comfortable and ready!*


----------

